# Funny Betta contest



## Indigo Betta

:grin: *post silly photos or videos of your betta looking funny*
* you may edit or caption the photos to make them silly if you wish the winner will be picked by me and the judges*
* contest starts now*
* and will end on august 30* ​
*Prizes *Plush of your Betta. Fish charm. Betta key chain. 

if you would like to be a judge just ask


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Oh I can't decide weather or not to be a judge 
Argg I have never won a competition and I really want the prize, but I can't think of anything...


----------



## Emparios

Hate to seem rude, but you need to get approval from a mod and say that this isn't a official bettafish.com contest. This thread tells you all about it. 

Hope to see this contest up and running properly soon, I'd love to join ^-^


----------



## Indigo Betta

*oops*

oops sorry I forgot that part thanks for reminding me I did pm a mod before starting this 
*I have permission from Perseusmom 
and this isn't a official bettafish.com* *contest*.
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=38710


----------



## CritterNut

Ahh I'm so excited! My little HMPK always has a funny look on his face. Is there a limit on the number of fish you can enter?


----------



## Indigo Betta

CritterNut said:


> Ahh I'm so excited! My little HMPK always has a funny look on his face. Is there a limit on the number of fish you can enter?



you can enter as many fish as you like but just one photo per fish.


----------



## Lucillia

Soooo... I thought I would enter my little buttface Ragnarok!!! I enjoy this picture a lot and I know that is exactly what he is thinking. >.<


----------



## cowboy

Hiding right in grass just by white rock at front


----------



## cowboy

Hiding just under top of grass. Sorry one too many. They both make me laugh


----------



## Kalari32

I would like to be a judge


----------



## CritterNut

This is my betta, who I've started referring to as "Mr. Grumpy Gills." He frequently gives me this look when I pass his tank. It's a constant stare of disapproval. It just cracks me up how his eyelids just kind of droop over his eyes like he's constantly exasperated! Hehe! This is the best photo I could get. I sharpened it slightly and captioned it, so it would be easier to see the little frowny face. Enjoy!


----------



## Skyewillow

I'd like to enter The Gruffalo's tail. Lol he was showing his appreciation of his house.


----------



## Emparios

Pippin giving me his grumpy "What are YOU lookin' at?" face.









And here's Rumplestiltskin, demanding his food.









This contest is great ^-^ I have too many funny photos and videos of my bettas, though :/


----------



## cowboy

I should have introduced sushi instead of just throwing him in. Great pictures everyone


----------



## konstargirl

Awwwwwww!

My beloved Chichiri. <3


----------



## CritterNut

I haven't named this betta yet, so please make suggestions. After this incident, I might call him "Bubbles!" He gets VERY defensive if I move a finger near his beloved bubble nest!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Kalari32 said:


> I would like to be a judge



Okay! you are now a judge:-D


----------



## CritterNut

This is my new betta Sparky! I couldn't resist him at the store, he was in the very back of the display, and he has such pretty colors! He hides from me when I try to take his photo and glares at me from his little pineapple house. =P I call this his "GET OFF MY LAWN!" face.


----------



## Haleigh

Here's one of Tully and his precious kissy face.


----------



## TiffanyP

I've got the perfect entry for this contest  this is my baby betta Alaric, it wasn't quite time for his middle of the day feeding and after I walked by his tank and sat down he did this haha This is what I imagine was going through his head:

"When mom won't feed you, apply face directly to plant."


----------



## PonyJumper101

Oh! I so want to enter this! The funniest thing happened to me today...and I got pictures of it!!!

So I was "hand feeding" Tsunami bloodworms today....










All was well until he took a hold of the bloodworm...and let it hang out of his mouth...and swam around with it...










Such a silly fish. He would swim around all happy and proud and then stop and stare at me. He finally ate it after about 3 minutes and then seemed depressed that his "toy" was gone! Haha


----------



## PonyJumper101

oh and btw the photo i was entering if the bottom one of the bloodworm hanging out of Tsunami's mouth. I only added the top one to give you an idea of what i was doing! Lol, hope this doesn't affect my entry :S


----------



## percyfyshshelley

LOL pony jumper! I love it when my bettas slurp up their bloodworms. It reminds me of eating spaghetti.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Sorry for the double post. Here's my entry of my female, Sunshine Daydream and the Balinese dragon. All the girls are obsessed with swimming in the dragon mouth.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can I be a judge?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'd like to enter my girl Cherry and her Nerite snail Harley.

"I shall call him Squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my Squishy. Come on, Squishy Come on, little Squishy."

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## CritterNut

Picture isn't working, lilnaugrim!


----------



## lilnaugrim

And one male, Mercury and his funny face! I can't believe I caught this on camera! He's such a little silly Betta! Enjoy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

CritterNut said:


> Picture isn't working, lilnaugrim!


Weird, I see it....I'll try to re-upload it.

EDIT: see it now?


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see it.


----------



## sushiisaboss75

heres ed, always begging for food!


----------



## sushiisaboss75

oops. heres ed hahaha


----------



## Seki

lilnaugrim said:


> I'd like to enter my girl Cherry and her Nerite snail Harley.
> 
> "I shall call him Squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my Squishy. Come on, Squishy Come on, little Squishy."
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Best. Thing. Ever. I laughed out loud and made the other people in the room look at me like I had a second head hahaha


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahaha! I'm glad I could make you laugh Seki!! haha


----------



## Seki

She looks like she's nuzzling the snail hahaha. I love it!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

She basically was!! I've seen her do this a few times and I really believe that she believes this is her snail! haha


----------



## ladybuglil123

Is there a spot for me as a judge?


----------



## Indigo Betta

ladybuglil123 said:


> Is there a spot for me as a judge?


yes the more the merrier


----------



## Indigo Betta

the judges are now
*Kalari32
rubinthebetta
ladybuglil123
jona31
*


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas

Oh lilnaugrim you always have the best pictures. Those are both hilarious!

Here's my baby, Phoenix. She refuses to spit out food even if it's too big for her. This one was clearly far too big, but she carried it around with her for 5 minutes until I put a small one in there for her. She then tried to eat the little one with the big one still in her mouth!


----------



## Jarick

_"I always win at hide'n'seek. Always."_


----------



## Elsewhere

"EXCUSE ME?! HELLO?! HOW DARE YOU TRY AND TAKE A PICTURE WITHOUT ME IN IT?!"


----------



## Bailmint

Lucillia said:


> Soooo... I thought I would enter my little buttface Ragnarok!!! I enjoy this picture a lot and I know that is exactly what he is thinking. >.<


This is so adorable!!! I saved it into my computer X3


----------



## Kithy

"Ready for my closeup~"


----------



## snowflake311

" Who the Hell are you "


----------



## Kithy

snowflake311 said:


> " Who the Hell are you "


What kind of camera do you use o_o


----------



## snowflake311

It's a DSLR. pentax k30 I love it!


----------



## jona31

amazing pics


----------



## jona31

snowflake311 said:


> " Who the Hell are you "


omg hahahahahahahah soooo funny


----------



## Lucillia

Bailmint said:


> This is so adorable!!! I saved it into my computer X3



Teehee!! thank you! I just wished I had used the camera instead of my phone for that one. The only time R gives me any attention is when he's hungry... Which is until I feed him. XD


----------



## cowboy

cowboy said:


> Hiding right in grass just by white rock at front


Scratch the one by white rock, sorry one too many. Leave the other one hiding in the middle thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol! Loving all these pictures!!! Gave me a good start to my mornin ;-)


----------



## snowflake311

Oh this one is better but not in focus I have to share it because its cute. 

"Omg what heck is that, get away!"


----------



## ncbettafish

My entry of my funny betta fry


----------



## PonyJumper101

will there be a first, second and third placing?


----------



## Indigo Betta

PonyJumper101 said:


> will there be a first, second and third placing?



yes there will


----------



## ladybuglil123

Excited to see entries!


----------



## Bailmint

Could I judge?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Could I judge?



Yes you can be a Judge:-D


----------



## charislynne

here is my funny grumpy betta


----------



## Caleston

Samson trying to ninja a pile of bloodworms away from one of my sterbai cory cats.


----------



## Elsewhere

"I swear mom, if you call me "Adorable" one more time I will bite you! Do you see this mustache? This mustache makes me MANLY AS HECK! MANLY I SAY!"


----------



## Bailmint

omg I died of laughter at that one XD


----------



## Glory

lets just say the hoop looks like a betta. Glory always flares at the hoop...


----------



## Indigo Betta

*This Contest is now closed* Thanks for all your great entrys:-D the results will be in by the 5th of September.


----------



## redthebetta

Dang it!


----------



## ladybuglil123

I hope you guys had fun entering! Everyone has some pretty awesome fish!:nicefish:


----------



## PonyJumper101

when will the winners be announced?


----------



## Elsewhere

PonyJumper101 said:


> when will the winners be announced?


I think she said tomorrow.


----------



## PonyJumper101

can't wait!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*The Funny Betta Contest Winners *








*
1st place goes to snowflake311*-*53* 
*2nd place goes to CritterNut* - *16* 
*3rd place* is a tie between* Elsewhere-**62*  and *lilnaugrim*-*28 

Congrats!!*

 
pm me if you would like a prize.


----------



## cowboy

Congrats to all the winners. You all take care.


----------



## CritterNut

Oh yay! I will have to inform Sir Lancelot of his great success! Thanks!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats to everyone as well! It was really great seeing all the silly Betta's we've got ^_^

And a side note to indigo: are the prizes linked to each place like plush goes to first, charm to 2nd and keychain to 3rd? Or is it like, free for all? lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

1st can have all 3 prizes the charm is only for 1st
2nd and 3rd can choose just one prize a keychain or a plush


----------



## lilnaugrim

Do you have any examples of the keychain perhaps?


----------



## UserABC123

http://file:///Users/tanachsaesae/Desktop/IMG_1429.JPGhaha my betta tryin to flare at me although hes supposed to do that to his freind over there givin them some exercise


----------



## Indigo Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Do you have any examples of the keychain perhaps?



It is a custom keyring so you can choose between a mini soft keyring or a plastic keyring with a message

heres the basic shape of the plastic one only it would have a message and a drawing of your betta


here's a big ct plush but a keychain version would look the same only smaller and have a chain.


----------



## Indigo Betta

and here's the fish charm it has a sterling silver chain:-D


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Why is Randolph staring at me?*

Hmmm I wonder what he's trying to tell me?


----------



## snowflake311

Woohoo thanks guys. I would like to thank my shrimp for swimming around at the right time.


----------



## ofFISHial

*My betta saw me approaching!*

My betta saw me approaching! :shock:


----------



## Paolo Osorio

lilnaugrim said:


> And one male, Mercury and his funny face! I can't believe I caught this on camera! He's such a little silly Betta! Enjoy!


Lmao that's funny


----------



## Paolo Osorio

snowflake311 said:


> " Who the Hell are you "


Lmaooooo! I want this picture on my bedroom wall!


----------



## Vickytoria3112

I really enjoyed this contest. Very funny. Wish someone could start another one like it. Would be great to see other funny bettas.


----------

